# 7mm rem mag



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a remington 700 in 7mm remington magnum and am going to handload for it. My question is i was looking at imr and noslers website for data. Im useing a 150gr partion and imr 7828 powder well nosler shows loading up to a max charge of 68grs and imrs website shows like 66 grs as max. Wich is right i need help :sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

start low and work your way up while checking for presurre every rifle is differnt so never start at max load.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

remington270 said:


> I have a remington 700 in 7mm remington magnum and am going to handload for it. My question is i was looking at imr and noslers website for data. Im useing a 150gr partion and imr 7828 powder well nosler shows loading up to a max charge of 68grs and imrs website shows like 66 grs as max. Wich is right i need help :sniper:


They're both right! 
Always do as you have and check several load recipe sources. Some advise to follow the bullet manufacturers recommendations and others prefer to follow the powder manufacturers recipe. I do neither! I look at all the available data and work up to the highest listed load! (No 2 pressure guns or factory rifles will ever give the same pressure with identical loads.)

This has only ever given me grief once, but it was due to the brass I was using and not necessarily the load itself, I didn't pay careful attention to the brass as I was getting close to maximum, I was going by bolt lift alone and missed the ejector marks on the previous weight and continued to fire the next heavier load, the result, a locked up bolt!
As long as you work up from 5-10% below any maximum you should be quite safe, but do not reduce the loads below 10% of the max charge with any powder slower than 4350, hang fires will most likely result or worse, the dreaded S.E.E. (Secondary Explosion Effect.)
:thumb:


----------

